
I used Data Science to find out if Bojack Horseman was racist - fatimafouda
https://medium.com/@fatima.fouda35/is-bojack-horseman-racist-c32cb6d05271
======
fatimafouda
I'm a big fan of the show and since it's is coming to an end soon I thought
I'd explore it a bit.

This time I wanted to find out whether certain animals were overrepresented.

I want to explore other things next, like maybe female representation. What do
you guys think?

